# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  For Profit Farming - Orchards

## weslinder

I've searched around the web, and I'm a little overwhelmed with the amount and convoluted nature of the information and thought I'd post here.  How do you qualify for all of the tax advantages that farmers get?

Here's my idea: My parents have a few acres that they aren't using.  I'd like to lease the land from them and plant a small satsuma orange orchard - probably 100-200 trees.  Can I then qualify for all of the tax breaks that farmers get?  What do I do to qualify?

I don't know if it matters, but I live in Texas.

----------


## tmosley

Mmmm, satsumas.

You better keep me out or I'll eat your entire crop.

Those things must have heroin in them or something.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Do you have a reliable water source for the land?  The trees are supposed to do pretty well in parts of Texas.  As for subsidies, maybe you can find some information here: http://farm.ewg.org/farm/region.php?fips=48000

----------


## torchbearer

> Mmmm, satsumas.
> 
> You better keep me out or I'll eat your entire crop.
> 
> Those things must have heroin in them or something.


they sell satsumas on every corner in alexandria.
they are addictive.

----------


## weslinder

> Do you have a reliable water source for the land? The trees are supposed to do pretty well in parts of Texas. As for subsidies, maybe you can find some information here: http://farm.ewg.org/farm/region.php?fips=48000


It borders on a cut off of a bayou,  I don't know if that water can be used, but if not, I can dig a shallow well.  There's plenty of water around here.  I don't want subsidies, and I won't take them.  If a business requires subsidies to be profitable, I don't want a part of it.  I do want tax breaks if I can get them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

A tax break is the same thing as a subsidy.

----------


## Kotin

> A tax break is the same thing as a subsidy.


maybe in this case.. but I hope you didnt mean that broadly.

----------


## angelatc

> I've searched around the web, and I'm a little overwhelmed with the amount and convoluted nature of the information and thought I'd post here.  How do you qualify for all of the tax advantages that farmers get?
> 
> Here's my idea: My parents have a few acres that they aren't using.  I'd like to lease the land from them and plant a small satsuma orange orchard - probably 100-200 trees.  Can I then qualify for all of the tax breaks that farmers get?  What do I do to qualify?
> 
> I don't know if it matters, but I live in Texas.


http://www.irs.gov/publications/p225/ar01.html

Yes, tenants qualify.

----------

